# Chicken of the woods



## hemry1982

When can they be found?


----------



## MrJosePetes

hemry1982 said:


> When can they be found?


You could find them as early as early June, I know some people do. I havent found them so early myself. Ive only hunted them for a couple years so I'm no expert. But for me I've found them in roughly 3 noticeable flushes like early to mid-July, August, and then mid-Sept to early October, just depending on rainfall. I've found good ones as late as Oct 31. Long growing season is nice because you don't have to rush to fit into a short window like you do with morels. The drawback is you may have to check an area for chickens many times over the summer and Fall before you hit them. 2 basic varieties, white pored and yellow pored. The yellow are ok and deep fry pretty nice. The white pored variety is excellent prepared just about any way. The yellow are much more common though. But first things first, morel season!


----------



## hemry1982

thanks MrJosePetes can't wait for the morels to start popping up


----------



## growninmi

They are a fall shroom. I've seen them into firearms season, late November. 
They are good. Not sure why, but as a kid my family called them "cows faces"


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Found a large one in mid May last year


----------



## Wurm Slinger

How do people prepare these? I am going to attempt to find some of these this year and give them a try. What other type of mushroom do they compare to in flavor or texture?


----------



## Oldgrandman

growninmi said:


> They are a fall shroom. I've seen them into firearms season, late November.
> They are good. Not sure why, but as a kid my family called them "cows faces"





ReallyBigFish said:


> Found a large one in mid May last year


For me, where I look and live, they are a summer mushroom lingering into early fall. My big old cherry tree in my yard gets one every year around mid-August, but I've seen them in the woods already by then most years.

I'd say anytime in July and after that is the best time to go look for them, but like anything else there are anomalies in their growth patterns. Like March morels.....just not the best time to get them but they may be there yo be found.

I remember posting here once May isn't a good time to find chickens, some character posts he's found them in May....sure he may have found one but it is definitely NOT the best time to go looking for them!


----------



## ReallyBigFish

As that character, I looked back at my pics and they are dated May 27, 2015. I wasn't in the woods for chicken, in fact a friend told me about these cool orange mushrooms and I knew what they were after he described them. We went and picked them after school that day.


----------



## growninmi

When we've looked for them it usually started late labor day, late August early Sept was a early start. 
I've got a few that return yearly and it's in October when they show.
Stumble upon them in woods quite often all through fall. Oak trees are most popular but are found elsewhere. 
Don't know much about them, but they are very tasty if you like mushrooms.
Meaty and still not too chewy, fry up nicely with butter and garlic.
Good in spaghetti, or stews and gravy mixes. 
Parboiling doesn't hurt them but not sure if makes much of a difference.
Clean ones found away from roads, fresh, dirt and bug free are pretty easy to clean and prepare. 
Not sure about color difference, they all the same to me but have eaten several of many different color shades. 

Happy picking.


----------



## Quack Addict

Wurm Slinger said:


> How do people prepare these?


I usually prepare them by taking them down to silver dollar size pieces, dip in milk or buttermilk, then bread in seasoned flour and fry in butter.


----------



## tcfishes

I found quite a few last summer and fall on old oak stumps and logs. I also found some growing up mature oak trees. I actually got to watch one start as a tiny yellow blob and grow into a beautiful lobster-colored snack.

I filet them into small popcorn chicken sized pieces and fry them in cajun seasoning. Dip in your favorite sauce.


----------



## tcfishes

This thread needs pics!
Here is how they look when they first begin to grow

And this is what they look like when they mature


These are a bit too far gone.


----------



## growninmi

tcfishes said:


> This thread needs pics!
> Here is how they look when they first begin to grow
> 
> And this is what they look like when they mature
> 
> 
> tcfishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs pics!
> Here is how they look when they first begin to grow
> And this is what they look like when they mature
> These are a bit too far gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a bit too far gone.
Click to expand...

Are you sure?
I've never seen them growing up a tree so far. 
Those all look different than what i usually pick. 
Ones I've found look more like this.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

growninmi said:


> Are you sure?
> I've never seen them growing up a tree so far.
> Those all look different than what i usually pick.
> Ones I've found look more like this.
> View attachment 212384


This is Hen of the woods. Different from the chicken of the woods.


----------



## growninmi

ReallyBigFish said:


> This is Hen of the woods. Different from the chicken of the woods.


Thank you! 

I was under impression of chicken just being another name for the hen.
All my comments about preparing them and when to find are based on the hen.
So disregard my comments as I clearly don't know what I'm talking about. 
Was unaware of the chicken.
Guess its time to find out what they are about!

GIM


----------



## Petronius

ReallyBigFish said:


> This is Hen of the woods. Different from the chicken of the woods.


I still haven't found their eggs so I can raise some in the woods near me. :lol:


----------



## MrJosePetes

growninmi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was under impression of chicken just being another name for the hen.
> All my comments about preparing them and when to find are based on the hen.
> So disregard my comments as I clearly don't know what I'm talking about.
> Was unaware of the chicken.
> Guess its time to find out what they are about!
> 
> GIM


 Yup different shrooms. Both are great, hens are the best though.


----------



## Quack Addict

I've never found a hen but this chicken weighed 2lb-12oz. My backpack is next to it. The outer edges on big ones like this are good to fry up, make soup or stew using the firmer chunks toward the center.


----------

